# LR CC Moving images bug - or by design?



## snapper (Apr 23, 2015)

When have a large shot, I'll usually import all the images into one, date based directory. Then I go through the shoot and separate it into distinct parts. I do this by selecting a number of images (often sequential but not necessarily so) and then right click in the folder panel and create new folder - with the 'Include selected folders' option clicked. The top level directory remains selected so I can go through the whole shoot.

In LR5, the folder was created, the images are moved and the moved images _all_ remain selected. This way you can tell the last image that you moved (if it's sequential).

In LR CC, the folder was created, the are images moved _BUT_​ only the first image of the selection remains selected. You can't tell which images you've moved. 

This is a huge nuisance, and is already slowing down my workflow as I try to remember the last image in a sequence that I've moved.

The question is - is this a bug (yes!!) - or is it by design as someone previously has decided that this is not a good idea and Adobe have removed this method of working from Lightroom CC?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2015)

I've really got no idea if it's a bug or by design. Best I can suggest is to submit a bug report using the link at the top of the page.


----------



## snapper (Apr 23, 2015)

Ok - done. 

Any other input welcome though?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2015)

What are you looking for? To preserve your workflow, click on the sub-folder, do Ctrl-A to select all in that sub-folder, then click back on the main folder again. Just a few extra clicks?


----------



## snapper (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks Jim - I meant more in terms of opinions on bug/feature.

However, yes, that's a good way of doing it. But it is irritating that it takes more time (Though LR CC is much faster). This morning it would have meant 32 extra mouse clicks and 16 extra Ctrl-a's 

Not much - but annoying!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2015)

Well I'd guess it's a bug....I can't imagine why they'd change something like that, so I suggest you put in a bug report using the link at the top of the page.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 23, 2015)

I would start by updating your OS to Yosemite. V10.10.3 was released a few days ago AND a day or two later Apple released a fix that addressed some video problems. IF you are not current, please update OS X to version 10.10.3 (build 14D136)  The Build number is important as it is addressing the video problems.  It fixed other drag & drop issues in this thread


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't think that's the issue, Cletus....I confirmed the change from LR5 to LR6 on both platforms this morning.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 23, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> I don't think that's the issue, Cletus....I confirmed the change from LR5 to LR6 on both platforms this morning.


It might not be the solution.  But unless there is another identified cause, updating your OS to the latest patch, is not going to hurt.


----------



## snapper (Apr 24, 2015)

clee01l said:


> It might not be the solution.  But unless there is another identified cause, updating your OS to the latest patch, is not going to hurt.



Oh yes it is!

I have no need to update to Yosemite at the moment, and I very much doubt that my OS version has anything to do with a selection issue in Yosemite. If I do update, my ability to use Open CL GPU acceleration for an essential program disappears as there is a bug in Yosemite.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 24, 2015)

snapper said:


> ... my ability to use Open CL GPU acceleration for an essential program disappears as there is a bug in Yosemite.


 I suggest the bug is in the "essential program" not Yosemite. GPU acceleration works fine in PSCC and now LRCC.


----------



## snapper (Apr 24, 2015)

No - it's in the implementation for my particular video card in my 2011 Macbook Pro. I'm not planning too upgrade Macbook atm, so I'll stick with Mavericks for the time being. It's PTgui BTW - a fairly well respected program in the Panoramic imaging community.


----------

